# 2005 Bassmaster Classic Boundaries



## crappiebub (Apr 5, 2004)

Found this in Pittsburgh Post-Gazette. It's the boundaries for the 2005 Classic. Check in the center of the article there is a popup map.
http://www.post-gazette.com/pg/04282/392436.stm

River boundaries in place for 2005 bass tournament

Friday, October 08, 2004
By Don Hopey, Pittsburgh Post-Gazette

Forty-seven high-powered boats will buzz through almost 90 miles of Pittsburgh's waterways next July during the 2005 CITGO Bassmaster Classic, but special regulations will limit the fishing on one of the best sections of the Allegheny River.

According to boundaries recently set by Henry "Trip" Weldon, BASS tournament director, no tournament fishing boats will be allowed on the Allegheny River above lock and Dam No. 3 at Acmetonia, just 14.5 miles up river from Pittsburgh's Point -- the starting line for each day's fishing.

That's because the Pennsylvania Fish and Boat Commission has imposed Big Bass regulations on Pool 3 in an attempt to produce more and bigger fish in an area of the river that can support such a fishery.

Anglers in Pool 3 can only keep bass longer than 15 inches, compared to a 12-inch size limit elsewhere on the area's rivers.

The tournament anglers are permitted to keep five bass a day, at least 12 inches long.

The Fish Commission offered to waive the special regulations for the tournament and allow anglers to keep smaller fish in Pool 3, said Greg Jacobs, the commission's assistant regional supervisor, but tournament officials declined.

"They didn't want any special favors," Jacobs said. "They want to abide by our rules."

"Typically, we go with what's available to John Q. Public and fish areas open to public fishing," Weldon said.

During the three-day tournament, July 29-31, the bass anglers will have much more room on the Monongahela River, where they can go 41.5 miles to Lock and Dam No. 4 at North Charleroi, Washington County, and on the Ohio River, which is open for 31.7 miles to the Montgomery Lock and Dam near Midland, Beaver County.

The competitors will also be allowed to fish in the lower 2.5 miles of the Beaver River from where it flows into the Ohio, and for approximately a mile of the lower Youghiogheny River from where it joins the Monongahela -- about as far up as the big outboard-powered boats can safely go.

"We don't have any set formula for how much room the tournament needs," Weldon said. "It all depends on the body of water but with more than 87 miles of river and 47 boats, I think they'll have plenty of room."

Other tournament rules posted by Weldon include:

Contestants may practice within the area designated for the tournament for five days, from June 27 through July 1.

They are not allowed to practice with anyone who has fished in a competitive tournament in the designated tournament area or with anyone who has any knowledge of the area rivers unless they, too, are contestants in the Bassmaster Classic.

Beginning June 27, they cannot solicit, receive or gather information by phone, electronic devices or any other means about locating or catching fish unless that information comes from another contestant.

After March 1, contestants can conduct fly-over reconnaissance only during the five-day practice period at the end of June.

"Some of them charter small planes and fly over the areas to be fished to judge water color and depth and get an idea of structure," Weldon said. "It's a valuable tool."


----------

